# redfish midbay bridge



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYw148-QbO0 

Looking foward to warmer weather and great fishing.We didnt pick up anything else nice just pile of big pigfish and did get a couple keeper mangrove and plenty of bluefish


----------

